# union binding company but which one?



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Um... Datas, again. ?


----------



## von schnee (Apr 18, 2010)

yes, maybe the ones from next season because this ones aren't that good looking I think


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

I like my Forces better than I liked my Datas.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my Contacts. They're marketed as a very park oriented binding, but they work just as well all around the mtn


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/28179-fs-union-force-l-new-box.html

just put up a brand new pair of forces!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

I would say the force

Also, I'm a boarder like your style.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a little late chiming in here, but I really like the Force SL's, they are a really nice step above the Forces, which I would also recommend.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

try a new company


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're picky, it can be hard to find the perfect set of bindings. If you've loved your Datas, then why not get another newer pair of the same thing? Don't get the regular Forces or Contacts, that would be a step backwards. If not Datas, go for the Force SL.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> If you're picky, it can be hard to find the perfect set of bindings. If you've loved your Datas, then why not get another newer pair of the same thing? Don't get the regular Forces or Contacts, that would be a step backwards. If not Datas, go for the Force SL.



I don't think going from the Datas to the Forces would be a step backwards. Some people prefer the Forces over the Datas.


----------



## yoguis (Jun 12, 2010)

I recommand the 2011 Union bindings... especially the Gigi Rüf Pro-model... so sick!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What would you like to change about your Data's?

Stiffer-->Force MC -->3Lighter

Data's

1Softer-->Force SL -->1Lighter
2Softer-->Force
3Softer-->Contact -->2Lighter


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

or the danny kass's…. aren't they pretty much just lighter data's?

el


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Kass bindings have a different baseplate, from the Contact I think.


----------

